# Pet friendly in/around San Juan del Rio?



## jambi (Dec 12, 2013)

Greetings! Traveling from Oaxaca to the border, via Highway 57. I'm looking for a pet friendly hotel somewhere between the northern end of the Arco Norte and Queretaro. San Juan del Rio is very strategically located, but so far I've had no luck finding a hotel that accepts pets. I've called a dozen hotels found on pet friendly sites and so far no dice!. Can somebody please point me to a pet friendly hotel in/around the San Juan del Rio area? I really prefer not to have to drive into Queretaro, but I'd appreciate recommendations for that city as well.

Thanks!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Any "hot sheet" autohotel will accept your pets, plus you get an enclosed garage. It is up to you if you watch the tv movies or not. No reservation needed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, hotels generally do not accept pets, but many *motels* will accept them.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

jambi said:


> Greetings! Traveling from Oaxaca to the border, via Highway 57. I'm looking for a pet friendly hotel somewhere between the northern end of the Arco Norte and Queretaro. San Juan del Rio is very strategically located, but so far I've had no luck finding a hotel that accepts pets. I've called a dozen hotels found on pet friendly sites and so far no dice!. Can somebody please point me to a pet friendly hotel in/around the San Juan del Rio area? I really prefer not to have to drive into Queretaro, but I'd appreciate recommendations for that city as well.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think there are any"pet friendly" hotels, I would rather take a motel room and you may keep your pets in the garage.
When you get to San Juan send me a message and let's meet for a chat!


----------



## jambi (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok, so PLEASE tell me, where are these motels where you keep your pets in the garage. I know they exist, I understand the concept of notel motel. I just don't know where any are in that area.

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They are generally on the “main drag“ (not the cuota) on the outskirts of town. Any town that is more than a village will generally support at least one of them. Not all of them are “no tell motels“, but are quite normal motels. We recently stayed at Motel Paraiso in Culiacan, which seemed to have “no tell“ bungalos on one side, complete with private gardens, and a perfectly normal and very nice motel on the other side. It had secure, guarded parking in front of each unit, as well as a very good restaurant with prompt room service. The latter is very handy with dogs aboard. It is on Calle Internacional, for those using Rt. 15 through Culiacan. Price was $450 last October, with no time limit in the motel section.


----------



## bichon (Aug 14, 2015)

*bichon*

Sorry, you are having the same problem than us. We live in Texas, travel a lot all over in Mexico with our two bichon frise. It is so hard to find nice pet friendly hotels, I wish more hotels will take pets. We found two in our way to our vacation home in Playa del Carmen. One is in Tequisquiapan, very nice colonial little town, few minutes from San Juan del Rio. It is a nice modest clean rustic stile posada for less than $70.00 Dlls. just a few min. walk from the main plaza and nice restaurants. POSADA DEL SOL. Ave. Benito Juarez 1 Centro 52 414 273 6071. The man in charge is very nice. 
If you ever make it to Palenque, Chiapas there is one hotel in the street Merle Green La Canada, I think is el Xilbalba.
In Villa Hernosa Tabasco there is a very very nice one the Hilton Av. Adolfo Ruiz Cortines Ote, Km. 12.8 993 313 6800
that is for people like us that we drive all the way to Quintana Roo, it is in our way, like the Posada del sol. Please let us know if any body find any other hotels pet friendly in Mexico. A lot of them show to be, until you get there. Good Luck.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a motel past the WV plant in Puebla so on the north east side of Puebla. It is a regular motel not a hot sheet hotel and there is a restaurant there. They do accept pet. I never stayed there but I stopped to ask one day and they say no problem. There is work or was work last time we went through in December so I am not sure of the exit but if you take the lateral past the wv plant and continue north you will see it. It is before the entry to arco norte.
bY the way I quit looking for pet friendly hotels on the phone, I never had anyone telling me they accepted pets on the phone but we have been rarely turned down once there. We ravel with kennels and that seems to help as our dogs are kennel trained and will stay in their kennels without barking.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Bichon we stay at Las cascadas hotel in Orizaba ( not on week-ends)without any problems and we have a bunch of dogs.They are right next to a large park on the west side of the road next to the enrance or exot to a Pemex. The trick is to come in after 7pm there when the woman in charge of housecleaning is gone. That is what the desk told us and we have stayed there many times. There is also a place in Orizaba that accept pets but we usually stay out of city center when we travel with pets so we have not tried.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I always travel with my small dogs and never had a problem finding places in Baja. Google the words pet friendly (and the location) and usually you will find plenty of places. There are a couple of Spanish websites for pet friendly too.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Baja maybe different when we came down I called many hotels and they all turned us down. On the other hand we did find motels all the way down and we had 3 mqstiffs..nothing you can sneak in.

The no tell motels usually have names that tell it all like Paraiso , Viena, I love you in Zapoteco and so on..


----------



## jambi (Dec 12, 2013)

bichon said:


> Sorry, you are having the same problem than us. We live in Texas, travel a lot all over in Mexico with our two bichon frise. It is so hard to find nice pet friendly hotels, I wish more hotels will take pets. We found two in our way to our vacation home in Playa del Carmen. One is in Tequisquiapan, very nice colonial little town, few minutes from San Juan del Rio. It is a nice modest clean rustic stile posada for less than $70.00 Dlls. just a few min. walk from the main plaza and nice restaurants. POSADA DEL SOL. Ave. Benito Juarez 1 Centro 52 414 273 6071. The man in charge is very nice.
> If you ever make it to Palenque, Chiapas there is one hotel in the street Merle Green La Canada, I think is el Xilbalba.
> In Villa Hernosa Tabasco there is a very very nice one the Hilton Av. Adolfo Ruiz Cortines Ote, Km. 12.8 993 313 6800
> that is for people like us that we drive all the way to Quintana Roo, it is in our way, like the Posada del sol. Please let us know if any body find any other hotels pet friendly in Mexico. A lot of them show to be, until you get there. Good Luck.


Just finished the trip. We did Oaxaca-Queretaro, Queretaro-Matehuala, Matehuala-Laredo. Here's where we stayed...

Queretaro, La Casa del Atrio. La Casa del Atrio | Allende Sur 15, Centro Histórico Querétaro, Qro., México, C.P. 76000

A bit pricey, but fantastic pet friendly hotel. 1600 a night, but worth it. Beautiful rooms, excellent service, delicious breakfast included, and walking distance to a dozen restaurants. Also several parks within walking distance, you'll need them for the dogs, because while the hotel is pet friendly, it's also small. They do have a small area in the back where your pets can relieve themselves. Owner is an English speaking expat, if that matters. It's located in El Centro, easy to find, though a bit of a traffic hassle as we rolled in on a Sunday afternoon when the center appears to be at its height of business. No problems departing on Monday morning. We used the parking lot up the street, it's secure and you can park there overnight for the hourly rate (8 pesos) as long as you tell them in advance that you want to stay overnight. I repeat, tell them in advance you'll be parking overnight!

Matehuala: The Las Palmas Midway Inn. Hotel Las Palmas Midwayy Inn Matehuala, San Luis Potosi. â€”

This sprawling hotel is styled like the older US "motor hotels", where you drive your car right to the door of your room. Some of the rooms actually have carports, opt for one of those if possible. Also, request a room in the back row, to avoid the noise from truck traffic on highway 57. It's a clean, nicely kept up facility, and is probably the most dog friendly place in the country, due to its expansive outdoor areas and mile long "ciclopista"/walking path. It's also HUGE, so huge that the cleaning staff uses bicycle carts to get around. There's also a swimming pool, playground, RV parking with hookups, and an excellent restaurant on site. We actually stayed an extra day, it was that nice. Room decor is a bit dated, but everything is clean and in working order. 

Price was 780 a night, a bargain. 

So there's two more verified to add to the list of pet friendly hotels on Mexico highway 57.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

jambi said:


> Just finished the trip. We did Oaxaca-Queretaro, Queretaro-Matehuala, Matehuala-Laredo. Here's where we stayed...
> 
> So there's two more verified to add to the list of pet friendly hotels on Mexico highway 57.


Thanks for the info. Glad you had a nice trip !


----------

